# Delphi XM SKYFi Sat Radio Selected For 75th Academy Awards Presenter Gift Basket



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Celebrates Academy Awards on Three Nationwide Channels

DETROIT and WASHINGTON, March 18 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Delphi Product & Service Solutions, part of Delphi Corporation (NYSE: DPH - News), and XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News) announced today the first portable satellite radio -- the new SKYFi "boom box" Audio System -- has been chosen to be part of the presenter gift basket for the 75th Annual Academy Awards® airing this Sunday, March 23, 2003.

Celebrity presenters and performers at the annual awards gala event will receive a Delphi XM SKYFi receiver, the SKYFi boom box and a one-year subscription to XM Satellite Radio's 101 channels of revolutionary music, news, sports and entertainment programming. Delphi, a pioneer of in-vehicle entertainment and electronics, and XM, America's leading satellite radio service, recently teamed to offer the Delphi XM SKYFi receiver, an attractive, compact unit that provides the most advanced user features of any satellite radio on the market today.

Rest of the story


----------

